# Cheaper RP Data access?



## hissho (23 April 2008)

Hi all
just wondering if anyone happened to know how one can access RPdata at a much cheaper rate?
Normally it costs just a bit less than $3000 per year. but i know someone (not in NSW though) has joined a group and got a much cheaper price for the same access and each group member has a unique user name and password so it's not like "sharing" one account.
Any help would be much appreciated
hissho


----------



## gfresh (23 April 2008)

*Re: Cheaper RPdata access?*

http://www.onthehouse.com.au/sold_info/ can give you some free reports for NSW and QLD


----------



## Stan 101 (23 April 2008)

*Re: Cheaper RPdata access?*

make a friend who uses it in their day to day work. It works for me...


cheers,


----------



## adobee (24 April 2008)

*Re: Cheaper RPdata access?*

make a friend who is a realestate agent or valuer then keep getting it from them until they are no longer your friend!
you can buy limited access for areas i believe ie
if you buy just one suburb its much cheaper !


----------

